# Keilbasa Stuffed Pork Loin



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

One 12" piece of Kielbasa stretched out straight and frozen.
One 12" section of Pork loin

Into the end of the pork loin push a sharpening steel or long narrow knife all the way from one end to the other.
Push the frozen kielbasa thru the cut/hole made in the loin.
Coat out side of loin with a light coat of olive oil.
Rub a mixture of sea or kosher salt and crushed peppercorns onto the loin.
Place in smoker at 250* and cook until the internal temp is about 140-145*( don't overcook)


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Dang man. How much wood do you go through in a year?? Some good lookin' food!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Dang man. How much wood do you go through in a year?? Some good lookin' food!


I fire my smoker about every other weekend. Just love cooking outside. I have to scrounge wood continually. Lucky to have friends with fruit trees and hardwoods.:thumbup:


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought my wife a brinkman all in one, best investment I ever made. She smoked a Boston Butt in the driveway now my whole garage smells like a real pit bbq restarant! Oh and the pulled pork sndwiches were awesome, too.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Seatmech86 said:


> I bought my wife a brinkman all in one, best investment I ever made. She smoked a Boston Butt in the driveway now my whole garage smells like a real pit bbq restarant! Oh and the pulled pork sndwiches were awesome, too.


Can't beat home cooked Q. :thumbup:


----------

